# Loma Put In New Fishing License Requirement Being Enforced?



## SpicyIceTea (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi MaryB! I ran ruby last weekend for the 4th. We decided to use the boat ramp at fruita state park. It is only $7 a vehicle for the day and in my opinion, with the amenities (large paved parking lot, 2 great boat ramps), it is well worth the $7. To answer your question- when we floated by Loma I did not notice any rangers there to specifically check license's but it was also about noon by the time we floated by.


----------



## MaryB (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

"Has anyone experienced anyone checking fishing licenses at any of the State Wildlife Area boat ramps in Colorado?"

No need to put in at Fruita...yet. Here is direct quoted language from a CPW law enforcement doc going around (and attached):


2001.7 LAW ENFORCEMENT
Typically, the enforcement of a new Parks and Wildlife Commission regulation is
handled with issuance of warning citations for one year following the effective date of
the regulation. However, this is such a significant change from a long-standing
management practice on access to SWAs. Below is the enforcement protocol:
1) *For the first year, all persons contacted on a SWA or STL without a proper and
valid license shall be educated of the requirement and the reason for the
requirement. Officers and staff should give them an information leaflet on
“License Requirements for SWAs and STLs”.*
2) For the first year in the following instances violations of this new regulation will be
handled with issuance of a warning citation:
a. Persons who have knowledge of the regulation through possession of the
appropriate information brochure or previous verbal warning.
b. The person’s actions or statements indicate that the person has
knowledge of the regulation.
3
3) For the second year, all violations of this new regulation will be handled with
issuance of a warning citation. For the following instances violations of this new
regulation should be handled with issuance of a normal citation:
a. Persons who have received prior written warnings.
b. Persons who have knowledge of the regulation through possession of the
appropriate information brochure.
c. Persons violating this new regulation in an area and a situation where
CPW signing would make it apparent to a reasonable individual these
special regulations are in effect.
d. The person’s actions or statements indicate that the person has
knowledge of the regulation.
4) For the third year and thereafter, normal officer discretion in the issuance of
citations shall apply.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Well hot damn! I'm just an uneducated Utahan = Let's Go Floatin'


----------



## MaryB (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the official info. Sending to m rating buddies in Utah right now.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Just ran Loma to Westwater, got off yesterday. Saw rangers on the ramp launching for river patrol. Saw some ranger boats pass by during the trip. None of them did anything more than wave at us and smile. Never was asked about the fishing licences.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Did it recently. Had BLM ranger on the ramp and river, but they have nothing to do with this requirement.


----------



## stout (Jul 16, 2020)

Nothing when I took out today. Made my contribution this week by getting my first fishing license.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

We launched on 7/13. We got the fishing license. There were Ranger vehicles with trailers in the parking area and (1) Ranger whom I suspect was doing shuttle. No enforcement personnel came down the ramp even though there were several groups launching.


----------

